# caramel log



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,we have a feral flock who come for feeding,some of which are very tame,including"caramel log"who is light brown with white patches and white on wings,she(i assume shes a female as she has a male follower who struts and puffs when shes around)is very friendly and sits and waits on us feeding her and her buddies,she is a most unusual looking pigeon, i ahve never seen one with such colouring before,has anyone else got a brown pigeon in their flock?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for feeding our noble feral pigeons.

The bird sounds just lovely, can you post a picture of her....and the flock?


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hey im gonna post a pic soon,shes real sweet!we also have "one eyed jack"who my daughter befreinded,he has lost an eye and has a limp but is a real tough little guy,and "taggy long legs"a racer with 3 bands,i contacted scottish homing union with his details but no one has come forward to claim him,so hes part of the regular flock for now,my 7 yr old daughter named most of the flock,names include"milk"(white wings)"forcepoo"(he poops on my fence!)"bourbon","chubby"(checker),theres about 30 in all,including a white speckled visitor who appears occasionally,we love them all!


----------

